# Taconite Iron Ore Pellets For Ammo?



## AhnkoChee (Mar 27, 2013)

Anyone here ever try Taconite Iron Ore Pellets for slingshot ammo? They average about 3/8" in diameter and are being sold as slingshot ammo in bulk with free shipping by an eBay seller. His rating is 100% and his customers seem very happy with the stuff according to his feedback profile. The prices seem very reasonable: http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_odkw=&_osacat=0&_armrs=1&_ssn=bigmanbrad1989&_trksid=p2046732.m570.l1313.TR2.TRC1&_nkw=taconite&_sacat=0&_from=R40

I ordered a lot of 800 to try out since I had eBay bucks to redeem anyways so my cost came out to $10.00 for 800 rounds. I think that's fair. I'll post a review of the stuff after I try some out.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taconite


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey AhnkoChee, I just got some myself, but have yet to use them since I am still working on my catch box. My only issue which is not much of an issue is that they are dusty as heck. Can't wait to see what you think of the stuff.


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

there awesome when i can get them. taken LOADS OF SMALL GAME WITH THEM. I get them for free by th 5 gallon bucket when we get barges that carry them. i sweep the spilled ones around the edges.


----------



## AhnkoChee (Mar 27, 2013)

PorkChopSling said:


> Hey AhnkoChee, I just got some myself, but have yet to use them since I am still working on my catch box. My only issue which is not much of an issue is that they are dusty as heck. Can't wait to see what you think of the stuff.


Any harm rinsing them off in freshwater?


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

They look awesome, water should not harm, maybe you could treat them somehow and paint them, Hell I'd paint some anyway with fluro paint to see where they go.video of damage would be nice


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

nice find! how does the weight compare to, say, marbles or steelies of about the same size?


----------



## AhnkoChee (Mar 27, 2013)

Viper010 said:


> nice find! how does the weight compare to, say, marbles or steelies of about the same size?


From what I gather they are 65% iron so I'm guessing heavier than glass marbles but lighter than steel ball bearing all diameters being equal.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I used them when I was a child. My father would bring then home from the railroad. Trains drop them along the tracks en route to steel mills. I would like to find a free source again. Great throw away ammo for plinking.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

If they're dusty then wash them, dry them, immerse in a mix of laquer thinner and enamel paint de jour (old paint sitting around, white is a good "tracer") for an hour so it soaks in, remove, dry off excess paint with old rags, allow to dry a couple days. The paint should seal them and prevent dust, maybe even strengthen them. Buy some "hardware cloth" which is steel wire mesh of various sizes and classify them. That could improve accuracy ...similar weights per batch since the size and weights are widely different. Suggestions from Chuck, he was born in a steel mill town.

Chuck just finished an 8 gang lead shot mold made of steel, handles being attached today...will post when done and operating...also making a Lyman look alike lead dipper with nipple jobbie, you can't buy stuff here like in more civilized countries so you make things. Lead car batteries from the junk yard/recycler are his target source for lead, Fred. Cheap Chinese black iron 1000 count/box half inch thickish hex nuts, cheapest you can find, is a solution for like size/weight/characteristics but Chuck likes to putz and make new stuff.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

lol im mildly envious here susi, im searching far n wide for those big boxes of cheap hexnuts! all i can find are galvanized ones in packs of 100 or less, in the hardware store at like ten cents a piece.... and in this somewhat over-civilzed rule crazed country you need to be a registered entrepreneur (means you need to be registered as a company at the chamber of commerce) to buy wholesale.... :-/ ah well, the quest continues...


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Well the shape seems to be different with each round.

May cause an accident with the pouch if you're not careful.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Susi, wow, thanks for all the tips. I was just going to spray paint them and call it a day. I just happen to have old white paint. Love it when things work the way they do


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Taconite gets brought up from time to time. For example, here is a post from 3 years ago:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/3506-iron-ore-pellets-for-ammo/?hl=taconite#entry35661

I have never used it, but quite a few on the forum find it works fine.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

Taconite pellets are my favorite disposable ammo. Well, maybe tied for favorite with Gobstoppers. Recently received an order of 5000 pellets that I split with a friend. Worked out to less than a penny per pellet. The stuff is hard so ricochets are an issue.

Have noticed that they aren't as accurate as Gobstoppers for long distance shots. Probably due to their surface texture and not being perfectly round.


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

Despite being about only a penny per pellet, I still pick them up and reuse them when I see them in the lawn. Unfortunately the very high deer population in my neighborhood makes picking the right pellets a little tricky. ;-)


----------



## AhnkoChee (Mar 27, 2013)

Shtf Slingshots said:


> Well the shape seems to be different with each round.
> 
> May cause an accident with the pouch if you're not careful.


They're allot more evenly shaped then the rocks I shoot and absolutely no accidents with rocks in over 45 years.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

AhnkoChee said:


> Shtf Slingshots said:
> 
> 
> > Well the shape seems to be different with each round.
> ...


Yeah, better than rocks for roundness, but not as good as steel balls, I guess it's cheap, good quality for price, and easily obtainable in bulk.
Sounds like good ammo overall.


----------



## AhnkoChee (Mar 27, 2013)

Shtf Slingshots said:


> AhnkoChee said:
> 
> 
> > Shtf Slingshots said:
> ...


You are in Wales correct? Beautiful country I imagine. Do they process iron ore in a similar manner in the UK? Is something similar to these taconite ore balls available there?


----------



## AhnkoChee (Mar 27, 2013)

I got these taconite balls in the mail early in the week, and so far I am very impressed with them. Being on a very fixed income and high cost of living I need to make my dollar stretch the best I can. I do cast mt own .360 lead balls but they are labor intensive and my lead supply limited so I try to conserve these the best I can. Marbles and steel gets expensive for plinking on my budget so these taconite balls seem to me to be a very economical choice. I had been using plastic beads from craft store but they shed there speed and energy quick due to their light weight. I plink at tilapia in my stream when they come close enough to my dock and close to the surface. The plastic beads will not penetrate even an inch of water with enough energy to stun a small fish. They impact sound is very minimal. When I tried the taconite ball the impact and penetration into the water sounded like a bullet. The accuracy was much improved over the plastic beads the weight of the projectile matching the power of the bands much better. I need to set up an ammo trap so I can reuse them as they cost money so a pellet saved is a pellet earned. I'd recommend them without hesitation for people on a tight budget. I envy all those who can pick these up free of charge.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

AhnkoChee said:


> Shtf Slingshots said:
> 
> 
> > AhnkoChee said:
> ...


No idea how we make iron ore ready to process, it's just melted ore poured into "pig trough" designed holes in the ground for iron ingots.
Not sure any more, but Merthyr was at one point, the iron capital of the world.
We supplied iron for all kinds of things, railroad tracks and spikes, mine supports, building girders. Most of the iron was sent to be made into bridges for trains.

Also, the first steam powered locomotive was made in Merthyr Tydfil.
The more you know.


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

Viper010 said:


> lol im mildly envious here susi, im searching far n wide for those big boxes of cheap hexnuts! all i can find are galvanized ones in packs of 100 or less, in the hardware store at like ten cents a piece.... and in this somewhat over-civilzed rule crazed country you need to be a registered entrepreneur (means you need to be registered as a company at the chamber of commerce) to buy wholesale.... :-/ ah well, the quest continues...


If you happen to have an overhead door warehouse around (roll up garage doors) they usually have a big box of spare parts, tons of hex nuts in 3/8 and 9/16.. I get hex nuts there for free, when buying lubricant for my overhead door.. Of course, I used to be an installer, bought my products from that Genie Overhead warehouse.


----------



## Mudbug42 (May 28, 2014)

I just found this post. I used these all the time when I was a kid. After finding these one day while fishing under a trussle I quit using my favorite..."the chinaberry". The chinaberry was a fine ammo, while they were in season. Big green ones would raise a welt on ya, actually the other guy . Heh heh We called them muskets, while a friend of mine called them "iron balls". We used to break bricks with these. 
If I can't find any of these down on the tracks I'll be ordering some of these too.

Thanks for telling me their proper name.
Mitch


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Ammo mike sent me a bunch and I like them some times they spark off the road.


----------



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

shoot em great ammo i wish i could find some on the tracks


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Funny this comes up again now, I was on vacation up north last week and I wanted to go looking for them but my wife said no way... we already stopped and visited Marty at Royal Ball on the way north..... "how much ammo do you need?" she said. We know the answer to that  
I think this stuff works great... Shoot em if you got em I say.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I used them when I was also a young kid...I did buy some not long ago...I donate some for a shooting event...

if you are worried about the iron dust..you can lay some taconite pellets out & spray them with a clear coat...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

My family here in WI said its everywhere near railroad tracks. I plan on filling a box.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

I envy you the RR tracks source. The tracks near me are bedded with coarse crushed stones---just right for throwing or maybe a classical sling, but way too big for a slingshot.


----------



## Mudbug42 (May 28, 2014)

Lacumo said:


> I envy you the RR tracks source. The tracks near me are bedded with coarse crushed stones---just right for throwing or maybe a classical sling, but way too big for a slingshot.


Yeah, they just redid the beds around here. I think I might find some on some of the old sidings, though.
Rigged up a magnet on a string, just to help locate them. They must have just turned over the old beds and 
then added new rock, ties, rail, etc. all of the taconite must still be there. Meridian, MS, my old home town had 
many rails going through it, going in all directions. They must have shipped taconite to Birmingham, AL and south 
to the docks in Mobile and New Orleans. I remember finding it one particular rail that ran south toward New Orleans .


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

I have a big box of these, ok for plinking, but the shape varies for each piece.


----------

